# GSD friendly apartments in north houston area?



## Nick&Vic (Mar 9, 2011)

This may be a long shot. But I was wondering if anyone knows of any german shepherd friendly dog apartments in the north houston area - preferably in the woodlands area. I have had no luck in finding/calling...


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I was having the same problem. Contact an apartment locator! It helped me find apartments so easy. It helped that my locator was a dog lover so she understood. Don't expect a wide variety, but a locator helped me a ton.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

We live in a GSD friendly complex but it is in the spring branch area.


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

We were at one in Kingwood....not sure if you would consider there


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I've called around to a couple different places in Conroe and The Woodlands. All of them except for Alden Landing (on Gosling and College Park/242), I got an absolute "NO!". I talked to a, I guess a receptionist, at Alden Landing and she said she doesn't know of any breed restrictions, so just as long as my dog was under the weight limit (75 pounds), she thought it would be ok. I have no idea if she knew what she was talking about, but you might try them.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The best way is to call all the dog friendly apartments in the area you want to live in and ask about their pet policy. Some places are open to negotiation. I found a place that allows GSD in less then 24 hours. All the internet searching in the world wouldn't have helped me at all.


----------



## luvincup (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone posted they live in a GSD friendly complex in the Spring branch area... We are wanting to move there. Which complex?


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

We had ours when we lived in Kingwood but that's about 45 min from the woodlands. Not sure about woodlands area though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benitohooker (Mar 22, 2016)

Making time to discover an apartment to lease can be as easy as easily planning and sticking to your timetable. Make it easy on yourself; use an apartment locators. i think you should try on matchliving!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Landlords/property managers want proof you're a responsible dog owner and won't create legal liability for them and will pay for any damage if you vacate the premises later.

Consider renting a single family home with yard space. Its often a lot easier to move with a large dog into one than an apartment.

Of course, if your landlord/property manager is a dog owner/lover, it helps! Talk to the landlord/property manager in person rather than call over the phone.

People are more willing to come to some kind of agreement with you on allowing a dog in their place if they can see you and your dog in person.

Good luck!


----------

